# 4chan Argument Simulator



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jul 3, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVr523vA67Y


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 3, 2015)

Apparently that's from a show called Xavier: Renegade Angel. If I remember to, I'll look that up and laugh even more

Thanks for the link


----------



## metafang (Jul 4, 2015)

woaaaaaaa this is so realistic


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jul 4, 2015)

Sounds about right... pretentious twats xD


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 6, 2015)

AAAGH!!! I thought I had seen the last of that show when Adult swim finally let it die!


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 6, 2015)

my fave


----------



## grassfed (Aug 6, 2015)

oh god I remember that show hahaha


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Aug 6, 2015)

Erzyal said:


> AAAGH!!! I thought I had seen the last of that show when Adult swim finally let it die!



You didn't like this show? I saw all the episodes and loved it!


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 7, 2015)

lol.. what did I just watch? How did I miss this on adult swim?


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 9, 2015)

It was so terrible. It was just another of adult swims time waster shows where the goal was to be as random and vulgar as possible just because. Every time I saw even a little bit of an episode I could feel my brain cells committing seppuku one by one.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 10, 2015)

I want this show in my life.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 10, 2015)

Erzyal said:


> It was so terrible. It was just another of adult swims time waster shows where the* goal was to be as random and vulgar as possible just because*. Every time I saw even a little bit of an episode I could feel my brain cells committing seppuku one by one.



So it is basically like every sitcom currently in existence. I stopped watching TV for a reason.


----------

